# Recommended strategies/Arabian specific training?



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello! I own a young arabian that is being trained under saddle. Recently I have been hearing that arabians learn differently than other horses. I know they are smarter than most (in general, of course) and can learn both good and bad habits faster than others, but do they really need to be trained in a whole different way? 

On a different note, do you guys know any kind of trainer that has REALLY worked for your horses? I definitely like the whole natural horsemanship thing, but I have been mixing it with traditional methods because my horse responds much better to a more strict type of discipline, mostly because of his biting habit. Generally, things such as whips and hitting the horse go against my beliefs (but I understand people that do, I am not judging or anything, I am probably just a wimp), but it seems as if nothing else really works for my horse.

I am going to be real honest here; I am fourteen years old and my horse is a four year old arab, so I am understandably real nervous about screwing him up. But I have been around arabians and riding them my entire life, mostly difficult ones at that, plus I have raised this horse from birth and so far his progress has been slow but sure. Still, this is a vital point in his training now, and I need all the help I can get. So do you guys know any good trainers or training methods? Any advice on raising this horse?


----------



## HappyHoofPrints (Jan 11, 2013)

As a 51 yr old endurance rider (past 25 years), I have been with Arabian horses since I was 8. The working Arabians are extremely intelligent but mature slowly. Your 4 year old would still be an adolescent (like a normal 9 year old child)so tough love is in order as well as very consistant and disciplined training. In the sport of endurance, the Arabian is not considered really mature, physically or emotionally, to handle 100 milers until 7, 8, or better, 10 years of age. We frequently see riders enjoying their beloved well into mid-20's of age with Arabian horses. So, just as in children, where to spare the rod is to spoil the child; so it would be if your trained your young horse too softly and gray-like. ie must be "black and white" with very clear signals and messages. When in doubt of your gentle vs hardness, watch horses in a loose area together and esp involving food, water, or attention from a friendly human. They even get "ornery" over a favorite loafing spot to watch the world around them.
Beth and Sweet Mare Mariah
ps fav trainer is Clinton A. albeit he is a QH fan !


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with HappyHoofPrints post. You absolutely need the upper hand and must have very clear rules. Make sure they understand the rules and they are enforced 100% of the time. Be confident in your body language. I think the only thing I would add is be careful with nit picking. If you are going to correct something, make it fast and fair then be done with it. This really should go for all horses but nit picking seems to agitate Arabs quicker in my experience.

Keep the mind active. They are very smart. My experience is they do get bored easily and you might have to change stuff up to keep it interesting. Boring them out of their minds can get them sour pretty quickly.

I can't really recommend a trainer to you, unfortunately. The ones I learned from have all passed on now. I could always ask around your area and see who's being recommended the most and check them out. Go to a few shows maybe and chat up some folks there.


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Thankfully you know your horse very well, so let him pick the right trainer - you'll know very quickly. Arabs are so exquisitely intelligent. 

With his nipping he may perceive you as more of herd mate and equal. I don't know if he's your only horse or if he has horse mates. If he has no herd mates, it may take longer to stop the behavior. 

I agree that hitting isn't effective, you can block his nips by anticipating them and this may sound wierd but it can work: when he nips at you, bite him back and make sure he feels it. You have to change your status with him. On the neck is the best place. Another idea are some horse toys to keep his mouth busy at that age too while your changing the boundaries of what he can and can't do while still maintaining friendship and that ever-important trust  Since it sounds like he's gotten used to nipping at you for awhile, spooking him away will probably just make him ****ier LOL.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

DRichmond said:


> Thankfully you know your horse very well, so let him pick the right trainer - you'll know very quickly. Arabs are so exquisitely intelligent.
> 
> With his nipping he may perceive you as more of herd mate and equal. I don't know if he's your only horse or if he has horse mates. If he has no herd mates, it may take longer to stop the behavior.
> 
> I agree that hitting isn't effective, you can block his nips by anticipating them and this may sound wierd but it can work: when he nips at you, bite him back and make sure he feels it. You have to change your status with him. On the neck is the best place. Another idea are some horse toys to keep his mouth busy at that age too while your changing the boundaries of what he can and can't do while still maintaining friendship and that ever-important trust  Since it sounds like he's gotten used to nipping at you for awhile, spooking him away will probably just make him ****ier LOL.


I think the main reason for it is we are kind of at an awkward stage with who's who. He seems to know I am dominant but wants to test me. If I push him away he immediately tries again. What I have discovered works wonders is to give him a harsh poke right above his lips (I believe it is a pressure point there or something) if he gets too lippy with me. He immediately puts himself back in his place after two pokes at the most. He seems to understand better if I "punish" the offending body part. It is difficult because he is just a mouthy horse in general. He loves chewing on, picking up, and biting EVERYTHING. He loves to pick up traffic cones. He also likes to bite the leadrope and keep it in his mouth while I lead him, which I correct also with the poke. If I let him sniff something that scares him for too long he will start chewing on it xD so I guess the main struggle is establishing where he CAN and CANNOT put his teeth, and when. His biting habit has been getting better quickly but he has his days of course. It seems to be going slower than it would with a different horse, but there is clear progress.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

As far as trainers, I used a lot of Clinton Anderson when I worked with my friend's Arabs and my old arab/saddlebred gelding. My gelding had had Parelli methods used on him and he was a spooky, belligerent butthead. A lot of Clinton Anderson and some common sense horsemanship, and he made a complete 180. I find Clinton Anderson's methods to be based a lot on common sense, which seems to work well with Arabs. My best friend uses Clinton Anderson with her Arab gelding and used him with her old Arab mare and it worked wonderfully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

TheBayArab said:


> Recently I have been hearing that arabians learn differently than other horses. I know they are smarter than most (in general, of course) and can learn both good and bad habits faster than others, but do they really need to be trained in a whole different way?


They're all horses. & while we(different species, personalities, etc...) all have different things that motivate & reinforce us, different things that we abhor & will work to avoid, we(any species) all learn in essentially the same way.

I personally love Arabs & I think it's true that they're quicker to react, tend to be more sensitive & 'hotter' than some breeds, I don't believe they're more intelligent actually. I think a lot of the idea about 'intelligence' comes down to energy & alertness combined with how they're managed/trained.



> On a different note, do you guys know any kind of trainer that has REALLY worked for your horses?


IMO I think learning from a variety of sources & not getting hung up on any of them, is the way to go. Essentially the trainers who 'works best' for your horse are the one that 'works' best for you, if you're going to be training the horse. I get the idea that's what you're asking. If you're sending him to someone to be trained without you, that's a whole nother ball game.



> I definitely like the whole natural horsemanship thing, but I have been mixing it with traditional methods because my horse responds much better to a more strict type of discipline, mostly because of his biting habit. Generally, things such as whips and hitting the horse go against my beliefs


Perhaps it's your perception of 'natural horsemanship', as there are a wide variety of different styles, as with 'traditionalists', some that (despite calling getting firm 'promises') are quite firm disciplinarians as a matter of course. But regardless of style, whether you're 'traditional', a 'Parelli-ite', a 'Clicker Trainer', etc, you'll be effective, with biting behaviour or otherwise if you're any good & not effective regardless of not 'sparing the rod' if you're not skilled & savvy with training.



> but it seems as if nothing else really works for my horse.


I personally don't have a problem with punishment in the least, be that in the form of whips or otherwise, ***So long as it is used appropriately, instantly, with understanding & consideration of the cons as well as pros***. So saying, punishment takes a very small part in my dealings with animals, but it's still a 'tool in the box' that I see as sometimes appropriate. 

Learning the principles of behavioural psychology(not half as heavy as it sounds!:wink would give you the understanding of when to be, why to be... or why not, effectively & fairly. A fantastic & easy to read(reads like a novel) book on the subject is "Don't Shoot The Dog"(not about dogs specifically) by Karen Pryor.



> In the sport of endurance, the Arabian is not considered really mature, physically or emotionally, to handle 100 milers until 7, 8, or better, 10 years of age. We frequently see riders enjoying their beloved well into mid-20's


Looking at research from people such as Dr Bennett, Sharon May Davis, etc, no horse of any breed is mature physically until around 7yo & I think it's the idea of endurance horses being 'late starters' that is a huge factor in them tending to be longer lived(working lives) than many.... and the endurance training - lots of exercise is good for us all!



> So, just as in children, where to spare the rod is to spoil the child; so it would be if your trained your young horse too softly and gray-like. ie must be "black and white" with very clear signals and messages.


Agree thoroughly with that too, but don't believe it applies any more so to Arabs than others.:wink:



> I agree that hitting isn't effective, you can block his nips by anticipating them and this may sound wierd but it can work: when he nips at you, bite him back


Was inclined to agree with you.... till the latter part of this sentence!:lol: Aside from not really liking the thought of a mouthful of hair & dust, I wouldn't bite for the same reason as I wouldn't hit for this behaviour. Horses often see this as you wanting to play their games or challenge them & will often also 'up the ante'. Instead, along with training alternative desirable behaviour, punishment I would use in this behaviour would come at the time of his biting, to make it unpleasant, not retaliatory after he's done it. Eg ultimately I would have something pointy or prickly(say a wire brush) in my hand/on my arm when I blocked him.



> He seems to know I am dominant but wants to test me. If I push him away he immediately tries again.


I personally think there's a big difference between dominance & being respected as a worth leader. Dominant & aspiring to dominance horses are always challenging eachother, playing games of 'one upmanship', whereas leaders don't tend to indulge in these games.



> He seems to understand better if I "punish" the offending body part. It is difficult because he is just a mouthy horse in general. He loves chewing on, picking up, and biting EVERYTHING.... so I guess the main struggle is establishing where he CAN and CANNOT put his teeth, and when.


I think the last bit is right on the money and as strange as it may seem, I find treat training to be a really good method of teaching mouthy horses The Rules. Of course, as with everything, consistency is a huge key & you need to ensure that 'bad' behaviour is NEVER reinforced, but teaching him that alternate 'manners' very often will 'work' for him will get him really thinking!:wink: Oh & I think 'punishing the offending bodypart' works because it's as much about timing - if you're going to punish(or reward for that matter) it needs to happen *at the time of* the behaviour, not after it's happened. My 'way' is to focus on teaching & reinforcing 'good' behaviour, but being ready & prepared to punish the 'bad' where I see it necessary or helpful to do so.

Anyway, they're just my thoughts on all that's been said. Hope you can get something out of it!


----------

